
Beating the codebreakers with quantum cryptography - breily
http://cordis.europa.eu/ictresults/index.cfm/section/news/tpl/article/BrowsingType/Features/ID/89694
======
LPTS
I don't think we have a good enough idea about all the implications of quantum
theory (like quantum gravity, or an answer to the question about whether space
is discrete or continuous, for example) to throw around claims like it's over
for the code-breakers.

Such claims, viewed in a historic context are always arrogant in retrospect
and are quickly proven wrong by new discoveries.

